# Squinting..allergies?



## kvanderhoff (Feb 27, 2009)

Our little guy has started squinting today. No change in his food, water or living arrangements. Plan on taking him to the vets, however I thought some experienced owners may have some advise. His name is Freeway and he is 2 1/2 years old. Just had a good physical in May. Thank you!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't know what it is, but it sounds like he's in some sort of pain, whether it's his eyes or something else.
Keep us posted and let us know what the vet says, please!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Some dogs do this when they have what is termed "hairy eyes". They have eye lashes growing in toward the eyes causing them to squint. 
Eyelash Disorders in Dogs | PetMD


----------



## kvanderhoff (Feb 27, 2009)

Thank you for the response. We will follow up with the vet just to be sure. Someday I fill figure out how to get his picture on the site.:aktion033:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Is he squinting in both eyes or just one? If it's just one, I'd be concerned he might have scratched his cornea.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Not sure if a regular vet will be able to tell if lashes are growing inward. I took Abbey to an eye specialist a few years ago because of her tear staining. She had an operation to enlarge her tear ducts and they froze off lashes growing toward her eyes. She still squints significantly in the sun and gets some staining at the change of seasons. When I talked to my regular vet about it, they just told me it was just a small white dog thing. I had to ask for the name of a specialist to get someone who cared!!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I had noticed my Naddie squinting a lot, and noticed it especially in brighter light or outside in sunlight. Our vet referred us to an opthamologist over in CT ( we're in NY) and he examined her and said she has "Iris Atrophy". Meaning her 'muscle' doesn't react to 'close' in bright light as it normally should. He said it shouldn't affect her vision but she is to wear sunglasses, visor or both when outside for any length of time.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Most common cause for sudden squinting is an ulcer or conjunctivitis. A visit to the vet is definitely in order.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Did Freeway get a bath yesterday? Karli used to squint after I took her to certain groomers. I suspected they were getting shampoo, conditioner, or hair in her eyes but wasn't sure. 


Sometimes you can tell a difference in a dog's eyes when they don't feel well, so I agree that it would be a good idea to have the vet check out Freeway if he's still squinting.


----------

